# question about Low tech+light plant



## fatkinglet (May 8, 2010)

Hi, I am planning to create a small cherry shrimp. I will get moss (like java, taiwan, xmas..etc) plant in the tank. I want to know if moss need soil to grow, if it does, then is sufficient to get soil from public park and sand from Toronto beach, and then mix it together for water soil?!


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

fatkinglet said:


> Hi, I am planning to create a small cherry shrimp. I will get moss (like java, taiwan, xmas..etc) plant in the tank. I want to know if moss need soil to grow, if it does, then is sufficient to get soil from public park and sand from Toronto beach, and then mix it together for water soil?!


If you just want moss and nothing else, it doesn't need any soil, etc. It will grow fine on sterile gravel or driftwood, etc.

Harry


----------



## fatkinglet (May 8, 2010)

Hi, just to confirm that I can attach the moss to anything (like plastic/metal net) and they will grow?! and the cherry shrimps will feed on the moss without adding any foods, right?


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

I do not think shrimp eat moss. They are omnivorous and scavengers, so if a piece of food falls into a pile of moss, they will find it. For moss to grow, you can either leave it floating or attach it to something. You can do this with fishing line, threads and even non-toxic super glue.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

fatkinglet said:


> Hi, I am planning to create a small cherry shrimp.


Like paper mache? Fiberglass? Genetic engineering?

As per the moss you can tie it to any surface. Tied firmly and given light it will grow.

You can encourage the nice 'thatch' pattern by laying the strands of java moss parallel to eachother then tying across them.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

GuppiesAndBetta said:


> I do not think shrimp eat moss. They are omnivorous and scavengers, so if a piece of food falls into a pile of moss, they will find it. For moss to grow, you can either leave it floating or attach it to something. You can do this with fishing line, threads and even non-toxic super glue.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


Shrimps eat Biofilm, everything in a mature tank are covered by a layer of algae and microorganism. Shrimps tear pieces of this off and place into a mouth. It's fun to watch.
So, having several dozens of shrimps you can not bother yourself to feed them.
Having more shrimps you can feed them with vegetables, any kind of fish food or fancy shrimp food. They will eat specially prepared food cheerfulness, but biofilm is their natural diet.


----------

